# 

## Robak

zastanawiam się nad wyborem bramy wjazdwej; czym się sugerować?
jaką wybrać?  :Confused:

----------


## edde

przede wszystkim warunkami lokalnymi  :wink: 
przesuwna musi mieć te wolnych pare metrów z boku a skrzydłowa z przodu i  poziomo  :wink:

----------


## himlaje

Jestem na etapie szykowania sie do wykonania docelowego ogrodzenia. Jeden z wykonawcow przęseł namawiał mnie na dwuskrzydłową. Ja optuje za przesuwną, a główny argument to to, że w zime taka forma bramy nie wymaga takiej powierzchni do odśnieżenia ja klasyczna dwuskrzydłowa. Oczywiście na przesuwną nalezy miec miejsce na jej ogon. Mi się jakoś to udało wygospodarowac. 
Przy okazji zapytam jakiej szerokości brame robicie? Ja 4,5 metra

----------


## Robak

szerokość działki to 22 metry, zatem jest gdzie
kwestia jest następująca - do praktyków - otóż kiedy brama będzie otwarta nie będzie można posłużyć się furtką, bowiem odległość furtki od bramy to ok 1-1,5 metra
patrząc z mojej strony - jak ktoś będzie wjeżdżał autem na posesję to w danej chwili nie jest potrzebna furtka i odwrotnie
czy przekombinowane?

----------


## justkaaa

> szerokość działki to 22 metry, zatem jest gdzie
> kwestia jest następująca - do praktyków - otóż kiedy brama będzie otwarta nie będzie można posłużyć się furtką, bowiem odległość furtki od bramy to ok 1-1,5 metra
> patrząc z mojej strony - jak ktoś będzie wjeżdżał autem na posesję to w danej chwili nie jest potrzebna furtka i odwrotnie
> czy przekombinowane?


Nie jestem jeszcze praktykiem, ale...
Z jednej strony można i tak ale z drugiej to przekombinowane a takie kombinacje najczęściej się średnio sprawdzaja i stają się upierdliwe.



> Oczywiście na przesuwną nalezy miec miejsce na jej ogon. Mi się jakoś to udało wygospodarowac.


Pisząc to co powyzej miał chyba na mysli miejsce na brame (i jej ogon) bez zasłaniania furtki gdy ma brame otwartą.

----------


## edde

nie zawsze jest taka możliwość jak odsunięcie furtki poza obszar pracy bramy, moja działki ma 22,4 m szerokości, od słupka sąsiada odstąpię jakieś1-1,5 m (może to być miejsce na śmietnik) potem robię bramę przynajmniej na 4,5-5m (ma obsłużyć zarówno garaż, który widać w avatarze jak i wjazd na działkę obok garażu), do tego dodamy obszar pracy bramy czyli jakieś 6m i wychodzi 12-13m, gdzieś w tych okolicach jest słup na ulicy  :wink:  wypada z metr dalej, to już grubo z drugiej strony działki, daleko od planowanej naprzeciw drzwi frontowych furtki, bliżej planowanej gospodarczej drugiej bramy, nie widzi mi się takie rozwiazanie wiec też chyba przekombinuję z bramą w sanie otwarciazasłaniającą furtkę..

----------


## pawlok

> zastanawiam się nad wyborem bramy wjazdwej; czym się sugerować?
> jaką wybrać?


Jak masz miejsce od płotu do frontu budynku na otwarcie bramy - swobodny wjazd samochodem  - i jej zamkniecie  to dwuskrzydłowa - tym bardziej że można wykonać 180* gdzie skrzydło może pokryć się z płaszczynzą płotu przy otwarciu.
Ja niestety mam tylko 5m i stąd konieczność inwestcji w znacznie droższą bramę przesuwną  ::-(: 
Pawlok

----------


## wojtas122

Jak masz miejsce to nie zastanawiaj się tylko zainwestuj w brame przesuwną, 100% wygody, nie zabiera miejsca , w zimie mniej roboty itp. Brama dwuskrzydłowa jeżeli nie ma automatu należy ją zabezpieczeć na czas wjazdu gdyż połówki bramy podczas powiewu wiatru potrafią się zamykać wprost na nasze auta  :Evil:

----------


## zbigmor

Jeśli własny gust estetyczny nie wchodzi w rozważania to słuchając o doświadczeniach innych i tak zrób przesuwną, samonośną.
Jej zalety w stosunku do dwuskrzydłowej to:
- trochę niższe koszty
- solidność konstrukcji (trudniej ją uszkodzić ze względu na solidny profil nośny),
- większa pewność działania bez względu na warunki pogodowe,
- większa prostota (jeden napęd),
- nie zabiera miejsca użytkowego na działce (otwiera się wzdłóż ogrodzenia).
Jej jedyną wadą jest wymóg posiadania działki z odpowiednim frontem, pozwalającym na instalację takiej bramy. Dobrze by również było (jeśli ma być furtka) aby nie zasłaniała furtki przy otwieraniu, ale wiele osób tak ma i żyje z tym. Zależy to często od tego na ile taką furtkę będą użytkować domownicy (czyli czy mają po co wychodzić pieszo z działki). Jest jeszcze opcja furtki w bramie, ale to jeszcze gorsze od furtki zasłanianej bramą.

----------


## Princesa

My się też skłaniamy ku bramie przesuwnej na początek otwieranej ręcznie, mieliśmy kilka razy styczność z taką bramą i wrażenia jak najbardziej pozytywne.
Front działki mamy 35 metrów więc spokojnie się pomieści brama, furtka i jeszcze zostanie miejsce.

Najważniejsze to zastanowić się nad kilkoma rzeczami:

- Czy chcesz odśnieżać w zimie większą przestrzeń? Może się zdarzyć, że wrócisz z pracy a tu zasypało i zamiast wjechać samochodem do garażu i iść na ciepły obiad zasuwasz łopatą   :Wink2:   , przy bramie przesuwnej ten problem jest zminimalizowany, znacznie mniej odśnieżania.

- Czy masz miejsce na bramę przesuwną lub czy bardzo będzie uciążliwe jej zachodzenie na furtkę, ja myślę, że nie. W zabudowie miejskiej większość domów stoi na malutkich działkach (przynajmniej w naszej okolicy) i prawie wszyscy mają bramy przesuwne zachodzące na furtkę, także nie jest to chyba jakaś wielka tragedia, zastanów się jak często zdarza się by równocześnie akurat ktoś wyjeżdżał a ktoś inny wchodził furtką   :Wink2:  wydaje mi się, że nawet jeśli zdarzy się taka sytuacja to nikt na tym nie ucierpi   :Wink2:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Oczywiście mówicie cały czas o bramach z napędem?
Mam niestety dwuskrzydłową bo przesuwna nie wchodziła w rachubę.Sąsiad z jednej strony no i nie było by furtki.Gdyby były sprzyjające warunki to na pewno przesuwna samonośna z napędem bo są mniej kłopotliwe w eksploatacji.

----------


## novo...

przesuwna - wygodniejsza , tańszy i mniej awaryjny automat , nie reaguje na większe opady sniegu
Proponuję nie zapomniec o położeniu przewodów(wszystkich , nie tylko zasilającego) , pózniej jest to kłopotliwe i kosztowne . 
Można zakopac same peszele ( z drutem do przeciągania przewodów)

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał Robak
> 
> odległość furtki od bramy to ok 1-1,5 metra
> 
> 
> to przesuwna stoi pod dużym znakiem zapytania, tam trzeba wygospodarować minimum 2,3m wolnego na ogon bramy w tą stronę w którą się ona przesuwa


2,3m (skąd ta informacja?) wolnego o szerokości 0,15m daje nawet nie 0,5m2 wzdłuż ogrodzenia. Ile zajmie brama skrzydłowa przy otwieraniu? 10m2?

----------


## zbigmor

> 



Czyli przy L=3m to na ogon bramy trzeba wygospodarować 1,5m. Dalej nie wiem skąd 2,3m.

----------


## zbigmor

> *zbigmor* i ty u siebie w domku masz taka 3m bramę ??
> 
> jak ci się przez nią wjeżdża ?? może napiszesz kilka zdań na temat zwężenia standardowego rozstawu bramy wjazdowej do 3m w świetle
> 
> PS ja mam 6m bramę i bardzo jestem ciekaw jak się wjeżdża przez takie 3m maleństwo


To przy bramie 6m ogon masz 2,3m? Jak to się ma do tego co podawałeś wcześniej?
Odpowiadając na pytanie - nie, nie mam bramy 3m, ale widywałem takie również. Do garażu też często montuje się jeszcze węższe i ludzie jakoś wjeżdżają, czyli się da.
Odpowiesz w końcu skąd wziąłeś te 2,3m? I jak się ma to zajmowanie miejsca w stosunku do bramy skrzydłowej?
Przypomnę, że wątek dotyczy wyboru rodzaju bramy.

----------


## damianexus

Ja zdecydowałem sie na bramę dwuskrzydłową ze względu na duuuużo niższe koszty. Brama 4 metrowa z furtką kosztowała 1100zł. Brama przesuwna to koszt minimum abolutne 3500zł. Samo obsadzenie takiej bramy jest dużo droższe. 
Dodatkowo bramę przesuwną mam w domu rodzinnym i przestała mi się podobać :smile:

----------


## pawlok

> Jeśli własny gust estetyczny nie wchodzi w rozważania to słuchając o doświadczeniach innych i tak zrób przesuwną, samonośną.
> Jej zalety w stosunku do dwuskrzydłowej to:
> - trochę niższe koszty


Gdzie masz firmę która oferuje przesuwne taniej od dwuskrzydłowej???
U mnie najtańsza oferta dwuskrzydłowej z furtką 1800 zł netto, a sama przesywna bez furtki 2520 zł netto...

Pawlok

----------


## frykow

> Gdzie masz firmę która oferuje przesuwne taniej od dwuskrzydłowej???
> U mnie najtańsza oferta dwuskrzydłowej z furtką 1800 zł netto, a sama przesywna bez furtki 2520 zł netto...


Ale ceny z napędem?

----------


## PROAT1

Ja chciałem dwuskrzydłowa, bo jest wg mnie dużo ładniejsza, ale wzgledu na skomplikowany wjazd musiałem wybrac przesówną. Brama ma tylko 3,1m, bez problemu sie mieszcze sprinterem. Zalety przesównej: zimą nie trzeba odsnieżać. Wady, jeszcze bez napędu bardzo ciężko sie otwiera w porównaniu do skrzydłowej, żona może narzekać. Jakbym miał możliwość wyboru to brałbym tylko i wyłacznie dwuskrzydłową.

----------


## pawlok

> Ale ceny z napędem?


Pomarzyć każdemu można  :Smile:  - najprostsze modele tak samo wykonane - taka różnica pomiędzy dwuskrzydłówką a przesuwną..
Pawlok

----------


## novo...

jeżeli masz w planach założyc kiedys automat , to z doswiadczenia                     ( zawodowego)  wiem ,że furtka nie jest  używana 

nie zapomnij położyc przewodów lub samych peszli --unikniesz w przyszłosci syzyfowej pracy

----------


## frykow

> Napisał frykow
> 
> Ale ceny z napędem?
> 
> 
> Pomarzyć każdemu można  - najprostsze modele tak samo wykonane - taka różnica pomiędzy dwuskrzydłówką a przesuwną..
> Pawlok


A no właśnie. Ale po dołożeniu napędu może się okazać, że ta skrzydłowa jest droższa od przesuwnej?

----------


## Regut1

> Ja chciałem dwuskrzydłowa, bo jest wg mnie dużo ładniejsza, ale wzgledu na skomplikowany wjazd musiałem wybrac przesówną. Brama ma tylko 3,1m, bez problemu sie mieszcze sprinterem. Zalety przesównej: zimą nie trzeba odsnieżać. Wady, jeszcze bez napędu bardzo ciężko sie otwiera w porównaniu do skrzydłowej, żona może narzekać. Jakbym miał możliwość wyboru to brałbym tylko i wyłacznie dwuskrzydłową.


Jeżeli jest dobrze ustawiona to jedzie sama, wystarczy lekko pchnąć. Nie ma ryzyka że odbije i uderzy w samochów. Nie ma konieczności blokowania skrzydeł. Oczywiście dotyczy to  bramy   :Wink2:

----------


## zbigmor

> 2 metry na ogon 4m bramy, 3 metry na ogon 6m bramy, bo im większy rozstaw wózków tym lepiej całość chodzi i mniejszy napęd sobie poradzi z otwieraniem nawet w zimie
> 
> 150 cm ogon to rodzi duże problemy, zamontuj sobie taką i testuj, ja z chęcią poczytam jak przezwyciężyłeś problem zbyt wąskiego rozstawu wózków



Ale na pytanie nie odpowiesz? Trudno, przeżyję.
Co do krótkiego ogona to odpowiem, że rok temu zamontowałem taką bramę. Światło miało 4m, a przeciwwaga o ile dobrze pamiętam 1,3m. Było to na wyraźną prośbę klienta, ale do dzisiaj brama chodzi bez zastrzeżeń. Była z przewymiarowanym napędem. Prosiłbym o nie wypowiadanie się w temacie, w którym nie ma się zielonego pojęcia.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Jeśli własny gust estetyczny nie wchodzi w rozważania to słuchając o doświadczeniach innych i tak zrób przesuwną, samonośną.
> Jej zalety w stosunku do dwuskrzydłowej to:
> - trochę niższe koszty
> 
> 
> Gdzie masz firmę która oferuje przesuwne taniej od dwuskrzydłowej???
> U mnie najtańsza oferta dwuskrzydłowej z furtką 1800 zł netto, a sama przesywna bez furtki 2520 zł netto...
> ...


Jeśli się weźmie najtańsze konstrukcje to tak jest jak napisałeś bo nawet przy minimaliźmie przesuwna musi mieć profil nośny solidny. Jeśli się weźmie przeciętne konstrukcje to jest tak jak napisałem. Pamiętajmy o słupkach, które przy skrzydłowej muszą wchodzić w ofertę bramy (bo bez nich się jej nie zamontuje), a przy przesuwnej niekoniecznie i nie tak solidny.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Ale na pytanie nie odpowiesz? Trudno, przeżyję
> 
> 
> skoro się domagasz to napisze po raz trzeci tak prosto jak dla inteligentnych inaczej
> 
> brama samonośna przesuwna wymaga zamocowania elementów nośnych które muszą być proporcjonalne do wielkości bramy, a ponieważ *Robak* się nie określił czy będzie montował bramę jedno garażową czy dwu garażową napisałem że ogon bramy musi mieć od 2 do 3 metrów, i tyle potrzeba luzu od bramy do furtki, inaczej raz na 5 lat będzie wzywał serwisanta do wymiany łożysk w wózkach
> 
> ...



Co do pytania to dalej grzecznie zapytam, aby nikogo nie obrażać - skąd wziąłeś ogon 2,3m?
Cytat:"tam trzeba wygospodarować minimum 2,3m wolnego na ogon bramy". Nie napiszę nic o inteligencji bo to obraźliwe, ale przypomnę, że 3 razy o to pytałem i nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi.
Co do trwałości bram to jest to kwestia właściwego zaprojektowania i wykonania. Wasze bramy były po prostu wadliwe lub wadliwie zamontowane lub użytkowane w trudnych warunkach i dlatego są z nimi problemy.

----------


## frykow

> Co do pytania to dalej grzecznie zapytam, aby nikogo nie obrażać - skąd wziąłeś ogon 2,3m?
> Cytat:"tam trzeba wygospodarować minimum 2,3m wolnego na ogon bramy".


Zbigmor, wrzuć na luz. Napisał "2,3m" mając na myśli 2 do 3 metry na ogon, a nie 2m i 30cm.

----------


## panda

> .......otóż kiedy brama będzie otwarta nie będzie można posłużyć się furtką, ..........czy przekombinowane?


Mam bramę przesuwną z automatem, wjazd szer. 4 metry, furtki brak. Żyję, nikt nie ma problemu żeby wejść/wyjść, wjechać/wyjechać.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Co do pytania to dalej grzecznie zapytam, aby nikogo nie obrażać - skąd wziąłeś ogon 2,3m?
> Cytat:"tam trzeba wygospodarować minimum 2,3m wolnego na ogon bramy".
> 
> 
> Zbigmor, wrzuć na luz. Napisał "2,3m" mając na myśli 2 do 3 metry na ogon, a nie 2m i 30cm.



Napiszę szczerze, że na to nie wpadłem, ale chyba też nie można się dziwić. Teraz rozumiem intencję i mam nadzieję, że też zostanę zrozumiany skąd ten mój upór.
Co do reszty doświadczeń zdanie podtrzymuję, ale teraz nerwowość mpoplawa jest dla mnie zrozumiała w rzeczonym temacie. mam nadzieję, że bez urazy.

----------


## q-bis

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Co do pytania to dalej grzecznie zapytam, aby nikogo nie obrażać - skąd wziąłeś ogon 2,3m?
> Cytat:"tam trzeba wygospodarować minimum 2,3m wolnego na ogon bramy".
> 
> 
> Zbigmor, wrzuć na luz. Napisał "2,3m" mając na myśli 2 do 3 metry na ogon, a nie 2m i 30cm.


Hm, czytając te potyczki też miałem na myśli 2m i 30cm...

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał frykow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał zbigmor
> 
> ...



Bo widząc 2,3m naturalnym jest skojarzenie z 2 m i 30cm, ale to tylko drobny błąd, a dyskusja wyglądała jakby tyczyła wyższej sprawy, dlatego tak to ująłem na końcu. Po prostu jako człowiek techniczny staram się zawsze czytać dosłownie to co napisane, a tyczy się spraw technicznych. Jak dla mnie powinno być napisane 2-3m, co i tak nie jest prawdą, ale z reguły taki wymiar powinien obowiązywać.

----------


## tomik2874

Na stronie jednego z producentow mozna znalezc prosty wzor do obliczenia miejsca na brame przesuwna:
T - całkowita długość skrzydła bramy (T = So + K + 400 ),[mm]
So - szyrokosc miedzy slupami
K- rozstaw srub fundamantowych, w praktyce dla skrzydla:
- 3500cm - 1100mm
- 4000cm - 1300 mm
- 4500-5500 - 1500 mm
- 6000 i wiecej - 1700 mm

Pozdrawiam

----------


## joaz

U nas brama jest dwuskrzydłowa.Na początku wszystko było OK.ale z biegiem czasu doszedł kolejny samochód i teraz przydałoby się te trochę miejsca, które w praktyce zajmują skrzydła bramy.Tak więc powoli zaczynamy myślec o wymianie na przesówną  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomik2874

Nie jestem producentem ani montażysta bram. Przytoczone przeze mnie informacje mozna znalesc na sronie jednego z producentow bram ( i nie tylko)  w naszym kraju. Wystarczy troche poszperac, zadzwonic, spotac sie z przedstawicielem i wszystko w tym temacie!

Brama o wymiarach 6m to wydatek kilku tysiączków( bliżej nastu) i to bez sterowania. 
Swoja droga jakiej firmy masz bramkę ze dwa razy wymieniałeś łożyska i więcej go na oczy nie widziałeś ? Firma obuwnicza "Jan Kapec i syn ?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam






> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Wasze bramy były po prostu (...) użytkowane w trudnych warunkach i dlatego są z nimi problemy.
> 
> 
> mój fachman od bram powiedział dokładnie to samo jak zaprosiłem go na drugą z kolei gwarancyjną wymianę łożysk i więcej go na oczy już nigdy nie widziałem, może opiszesz dokładnie co to są _trudne warunki_ bo w kwestii zaprojektowania i montażu fachman zarzekał się że ma największe doświadczenie w Polsce
> 
> PS dajesz na swój montaż 5 lat gwarancji na łożyskowanie ?? ja bym z chęcią  od zaraz wziął 2 takie zestawy z ogonem mniejszym niż 2 m przy 6 m bramie bo wtedy nie musiał bym przesuwać furtki ani robić nowego fundamentu
> 
> ...

----------


## Nefer

Jeszcze w planach, ale coraz bliżej  :smile: 
Będzie przesuwna, samonośna, 4m.
Front bez szału - 17 m, ale chyba wejdzie akurat (zakładam 6 m z "ogonem"), furtka bez kolizji.

Decyzja z wyniku searchu netowego i doświadczeń w biurze z bramą przesuwną na szynie. Masakra. Śnieg, lód, liście, piach..
Never again.

Oczywista oszczędność miejsca na działce. Zamiast otwartego skrzydła wolę mieć miejce na samochód przed garażem.

----------


## pawlok

> A no właśnie. Ale po dołożeniu napędu może się okazać, że ta skrzydłowa jest droższa od przesuwnej?


Napęd mi niepotrzebny do szczęścia..  :Smile: 
Pawlok

----------


## novo...

> Napisał frykow
> 
> A no właśnie. Ale po dołożeniu napędu może się okazać, że ta skrzydłowa jest droższa od przesuwnej?
> 
> 
> Napęd mi niepotrzebny do szczęścia.. 
> Pawlok


Pożyjemy , zobaczymy  :big tongue:

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Wasze bramy były po prostu (...) użytkowane w trudnych warunkach i dlatego są z nimi problemy.
> 
> 
> mój fachman od bram powiedział dokładnie to samo jak zaprosiłem go na drugą z kolei gwarancyjną wymianę łożysk i więcej go na oczy już nigdy nie widziałem, może opiszesz dokładnie co to są _trudne warunki_ bo w kwestii zaprojektowania i montażu fachman zarzekał się że ma największe doświadczenie w Polsce
> 
> PS dajesz na swój montaż 5 lat gwarancji na łożyskowanie ?? ja bym z chęcią  od zaraz wziął 2 takie zestawy z ogonem mniejszym niż 2 m przy 6 m bramie bo wtedy nie musiał bym przesuwać furtki ani robić nowego fundamentu
> 
> ...




Z tym internetem to trochę przesada. 10 lat temu już się zdarzał gdzieniegdzie, a nawet parę lat wcześniej.
Co do trwałości wózków to ostatnio montowałem bramę na posesji, gdzie codziennie mimo zamiatania zbierała się przy bramie kupka żwiru grubości około 2 cm. Jeśli tak nawiewa piasek to prawie żadne łożyska długo nie wytrzymają. 
Co do zbyt dużego obciążenia na wózki spowodowanego długością bramy rada jest prosta. Zastosować wózki z większą ilością rolek. Na rynku dostępnych jest kilkanaście rodzajów typowych wózków.
Na łożyska mogę dać i 10 lat gwarancji, ale mało kogo będzie na nie stać. Wyobraź sobie, że w samochodach potrafią łożyska wytrzymać sporo więcej niż wymagasz do bramy, a warunki pracy i czas pracy mogą być sporo trudniejsze niż przy bramie.
Jak chcesz prostego rozwiązania to kup wózki z większą ilością rolek i nie wnikaj w długość ogona bo ona nie ma z trwałością łożysk prawie nic wspólnego.

----------


## frykow

> Z tym internetem to trochę przesada. 10 lat temu już się zdarzał gdzieniegdzie, a nawet parę lat wcześniej.


To gruba przesada - 10 lat temu to rozkwit sieci osiedlowych a więc czas gdy internet już dosyć szeroko trafiał pod strzechy. Oczywiście odbywało się to głównie w dużych miastach.

To tak na marginesie dyskusji.

----------


## Darpiot

Mam teraz przesuwną na rolkach (nie samonośną). Nigdy więcej. Rolki trzeba regularnie smarować. Aktualnie stan bramy - "całorocznie rozwarta". Rolki odmówiły posłuszeństwa i nie ma kiedy się za to wziąć. W zimie koszmar. Prowadznice muszą być odśnieżone. Zaczynamy niebawem budowę nowego domu i tam będzie dwuskrzydłowa na stówę. Nawet po rozmowach jestem z nimi: http://www.bramex.pl/

Pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

...

----------


## bobiczek

> zastanawiam się nad wyborem bramy wjazdwej; czym się sugerować?
> jaką wybrać?


o zimie pamietaj.
Mrozie w prowadnicy na szynie - jakby co.
posolonej, rozmarnietej, zamrożonej szynie pod kołami bramy, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
A tu 2 min do startu, żeby w robocie nie spónić się

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> nie wnikaj w długość ogona bo ona nie ma z trwałością łożysk prawie nic wspólnego.
> 
> 
> to zrób dla mnie metalową bramę 6 metrów w świetle z zerowym rozstawem wózków, i z 10 letnią gwarancją w przyzwoitej cenie


???  :ohmy:

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Z tym internetem to trochę przesada. 10 lat temu już się zdarzał gdzieniegdzie, a nawet parę lat wcześniej.
> 
> 
> To gruba przesada - 10 lat temu to rozkwit sieci osiedlowych a więc czas gdy internet już dosyć szeroko trafiał pod strzechy. Oczywiście odbywało się to głównie w dużych miastach.
> 
> To tak na marginesie dyskusji.



Mnie nie musisz przekonywać. Spróbuj tego, który jak 10 lat temu montował bramę to nie słyszał jeszcze o internecie (patrz kilka postów wyżej).

----------


## revalidon

> Proponuję nie zapomniec o położeniu przewodów(wszystkich , nie tylko zasilającego) , pózniej jest to kłopotliwe i kosztowne .


A do czego te pozostałe przewody oprócz zasilającego..?

----------


## toomyem

No właśnie, do czego? Ja mam poprowadzone z domu zasilanie do bramy. Potrzeba coś jeszcze?

----------


## edde

jeżeli centralę sterującą montujesz w garażu a nie przy bramie to pewnie potrzeba do każdej "końcówki" typu siłownik, lampka, czujniki itp osobne przewody
a jeżeli masz przewodowy włacznik klawiszowy w garażu do otwierania bramy to raczej też musisz mieć od niego do centralki przy bramie jakiś przewód
tak mi się przynajmniej z grubsza wydaje  :wink:

----------


## tacim

To ja nie napiszę( bo nie jestem praktykiem)  że mam tylko 14 m działkę i brama przesuwana jest dla mnie hitem ale kurna idzie na furtke własnie.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> nie wnikaj w długość ogona bo ona nie ma z trwałością łożysk prawie nic wspólnego.
> 
> 
> Prosiłbym o nie wypowiadanie się w temacie, w którym nie ma się zielonego pojęcia.
> 
> autor tego wątku wyraźnie prosił praktyków o wymianę doświadczenia, twoje jednorazowe przygody z raptem roczną bramą dyskwalifikują ciebie w tym wątku



Moja praktyka wynika z trochę więcej niż jednej zepsutej bramy i drugiej kolegi. Było ich trochę więcej i trochę starszych również. Co do tematu wątku (długość przeciwwagi do niego nie należy) to cały czas podtrzymuję to co napisałem na początku. Ze strony technicznej polecam przesuwną samonoścną, ze strony estetycznej zależy od gustu, a mnie bardziej podobają się dwuskrzydłowe. Na szarym końcu (jeśli nie ma innej możliwości) sugeruję przesuwną na rolce.

----------


## perm

Zbigmor odpowiedział podwójnym lewym i porawił prawym hakiem jednak Popław zrobił unik i uderzył prawym prostym nad rękawicą Zbigmora, troszkę jednak za późno bo ten zdążył zrobić krok w tył i balansując tułowiem unknął ciosów przechodząc do szybkiej kontry. Walka jednak była czysta i sędzia nie miał zbyt dużo do roboty  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Ulka

> kwestia jest następująca - do praktyków - otóż kiedy brama będzie otwarta nie będzie można posłużyć się furtką, bowiem odległość furtki od bramy to ok 1-1,5 metra
> patrząc z mojej strony - jak ktoś będzie wjeżdżał autem na posesję to w danej chwili nie jest potrzebna furtka i odwrotnie
> czy przekombinowane?


U mnie brama blokuje furtkę - nie dało się inaczej- oczywiście wolałabym  połączenie bezkolizyjne, ale naprawde nie jest to tragedia. Brama zwykle jest odsunięta przez większość dnia (bezpieczna okolica) i ludzie po prostu wchodzą bramą. 
Nie mam automatu, ale zdaje się, że do dwuskrzydłowej potrzebne są 2 siłowniki a do przesuwanej jeden - to  różnica w cenie.

----------


## Nefer

Podsumujmy - nie bierzemy pod uwagę gustów  :smile: 

Brama dwuskrzydłowa:

Wady : 

otwarte dwa skrzydła zajmują miejsce na podjeździe
gdy śnieg - trzeba odśnieżyć tor ruchu
dwa siłowniki

Zalety : 

?

Brama przesuwna (poruszająca się na szynie) 
Wady : 

problem z szyną - śnieg, mróz, piasek, żwir etc ( wymiana rolek)
może kolidować z furtką gdy brak miejsca

Zalety : 

nie zajmuje miejsca na działce
łatwiej manewrować na podjeździe

Brama przesuwna samonośna:

Wady :

może kolidować z furtką, gdy brak miejsca

Zalety j.w.

----------


## Nefer

Oczywiście proszę o rozwinięcie  :smile:

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Moja praktyka wynika z trochę więcej niż jednej zepsutej bramy i drugiej kolegi. Było ich trochę więcej i trochę starszych również
> 
> 
> czyli ewidentnie nie jesteś użytkownikiem ale instalatorem, 15 min od skończenia montażu inkasujesz kasę i na zawsze już rozstajesz się ze swoim produktem, czy twoje układy jezdne sprzed kilkunastu lat jeszcze działają możesz jedynie zgadywać
> 
> nie obraź się ale twoich uwag o długości ogona ja nie wezmę pod uwagę montując już niedługo swoją kolejną samonośną przesuwną bramę



Nie tak łatwo mnie obrazić.  :big grin:  
Od 7 lat jestem użytkownikiem bramy nie robionej przeze mnie i mimo, że tak bym jej nie zrobił oraz pomimo tego, że nie jest zgodna z tym co piszesz o prawidłowo wykonanych bramach działa do dnia dzisiejszego bez najmniejszych problemów. Światło wjazdu ma 6m, przeciwwaga około 2m.
Moich uwag nie musisz oczywiście brać pod uwagę. Były one skierowane dla tych, ktorzy chcą zamontować sobie dobrą bramę, co nie oznacza, że każda inna nie będzie bezawaryjnie pracować.
Ta Twoja kolejna to -nasta, -dziesiąta? Zawsze można się czegoś nauczyć pomijając informacje śmieciowe.

----------


## novo...

> Napisał novo...
> 
> Proponuję nie zapomniec o położeniu przewodów(wszystkich , nie tylko zasilającego) , pózniej jest to kłopotliwe i kosztowne . 
> 
> 
> A do czego te pozostałe przewody oprócz zasilającego..?


Np. do fotokomórek - możesz założyc  bezprzewodowe ( trzeba je kupic dodatkowo ) , a i one potrzebują przewód do bliższego słupka.

np. do lampy ostrzegawczej.
np. do dodatkowego oswietlenia ( nie każdy automat ma taką funkcję).

----------


## novo...

> No właśnie, do czego? Ja mam poprowadzone z domu zasilanie do bramy. Potrzeba coś jeszcze?


j.w.

----------


## Robak

czy materiał do bramy, furtki i słupkóm musi być ocynkowany?

sąsiad mówi że tak ma, bo inaczej to zgnije ale jakoś wydaje mi się że niekoniecznie   :Wink2:

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Od 7 lat jestem użytkownikiem bramy nie robionej przeze mnie i mimo, że tak bym jej nie zrobił oraz pomimo tego, że nie jest zgodna z tym co piszesz o prawidłowo wykonanych bramach działa do dnia dzisiejszego bez najmniejszych problemów. Światło wjazdu ma 6m, przeciwwaga około 2m
> 
> 
> czemu nie zdradzisz producenta, schematu, zdjęcia ?? pochwal się jakimś konkretem, komuś się to na pewno przyda
> 
> PS korzystając z niedzieli zagadnąłem innego znajomego, posiadacza 6 metrowej samonośnej, ma te same problem, po kilku latach użytkowania spalił się napęd bo układ jezdny stawiał coraz większe opory aż silnik się poddał, coś ta łódź jest pechowa jeśli chodzi o producentów bram




W bramach przesuwnych naprawdę ważne są trzy czynniki:
1. projekt - czyli jej proporcje, wymiary, masa, wózki...
2. wykonanie - czyli jakość materiałów i elementów oraz jakość ich połączenia
3. montaż

Do tego dochodzi eksploatacja, czyli dbanie o to aby zareagować jeśli coś złego zaczyna się dziać.
Firmy najczęściej pomijają pierwszy etap (bo tak zawsze robili i było dobrze) i po macoszemu traktują ostatni, a to błąd bo aby brama długo pracowała bezawaryjnie to musi się uleżeć oraz wymaga regulacji po pewnym czasie od pełnego uzbrojenia.
Problemy zdarzają się głównie z bramami z napędem. Po pierwsze dlatego, że bez niego bardzo łatwo zauważyć, że coś jest nie tak oraz jak brama po pewnym czasie od montażu opuści się (a stanie się to na pewno) może wymagać regulacji układu napędowego. Jeśli to zaniedbamy to efekt może być taki jak napisałeś.

----------


## Nefer

> W bramach przesuwnych naprawdę ważne są trzy czynniki:
> 1. projekt - czyli jej proporcje, wymiary, masa, wózki...
> 2. wykonanie - czyli jakość materiałów i elementów oraz jakość ich połączenia
> 3. montaż


Zbigmor/mpopław czy móglibyście napisać coś więcej o punkcie 2 ?
Jakie materiały i rozwiązania techniczne wybierać (na co zwracać uwagę) a czego unikać ?
Dzięki.

P.S. może Was to pogodzi  :smile:  :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> 
> W bramach przesuwnych naprawdę ważne są trzy czynniki:
> 1. projekt - czyli jej proporcje, wymiary, masa, wózki...
> 2. wykonanie - czyli jakość materiałów i elementów oraz jakość ich połączenia
> 3. montaż
> 
> 
> ...



Nie ma co nas godzić bo nie czuję się w stanie wojny.   :smile:  
Akurat punkt 2 jest najprościej zrozumieć. Zależny jest on jednak od punktu 1. Jeśli właściwie dobrano materiały do budowy bramy tzn. wielkości profili, rodzaje wózków itp. to pozostaje tylko kwestia ich poprawnego zespawania, poskręcania.
Co do szczegułów technicznych to unikam listw napędowych o szerokości mniejszej od 10mm oraz listw z pokryciem z tworzywa sztucznego przykręcanych do profila nośnego za pomocą śrub (co nie znaczy, że tak nie można). Ważne jest aby tuleje montażowe do listw były prawidłowo przyspawane do profila, czyli prostopadle.
Wózki staram się używać regulowane, wahliwe. To nie jest warunek konieczny, ale bardzo istotny jeśli chodzi o trwałość no i przede wszystkim nie używam wózków z rolkami z tworzywa. Z kilku źródeł słyszałem o ich niskiej trwałości.

----------


## Nefer

Dzięki Zbigmor  :smile:  

Jak rozumiem o punkt 1 mogę poprosić wykonawcę bramy ?

----------


## zbigmor

> Dzięki Zbigmor  
> 
> Jak rozumiem o punkt 1 mogę poprosić wykonawcę bramy ?


Oczywiście można samemu, ale na własną odpowiedzialność. Trzeba sobie jednak zdawać sprawę, że to powinno kosztować.
Poprosiłbym jeszcze o rysunek fundamentu.

----------


## Startos

Mój wybór padnie na bramę dwuskrzydłową z kilku względów:
- zdecydowanie większa estetyka ogrodzenia (subiektywne, ale tak to oceniam)  :smile: 
- wystarczający zapas miejsca na podjeździe
- znikome opady śniegu w okolicach Poznania (w tym względzie uwarunkowania mające decydujacy wpływ na decyzję np. na Podkarpaciu czy w Małopolsce mi zupełnie nie wadzą, bo przy 3 cm śniegu brama powinna spokojnie pracować)

Moje pytanie do znających ten temat od podszewki:
- jakie przewody zawczasu doprowadzić do słupków (oprócz zasilającego)?

----------


## q-bis

Czy przepisy określają kierunek otwierania bramy dwuskrzydłowej?
Chodzi mi o to czy brama może otwierać się tylko na posesję czy też może na ulicę?

----------


## zbigmor

> Czy przepisy określają kierunek otwierania bramy dwuskrzydłowej?
> Chodzi mi o to czy brama może otwierać się tylko na posesję czy też może na ulicę?


Z tego co wiem musi na posesję i to wydaje się logiczne.

----------


## novo...

> Mój wybór padnie na bramę dwuskrzydłową z kilku względów:
> - zdecydowanie większa estetyka ogrodzenia (subiektywne, ale tak to oceniam) 
> - wystarczający zapas miejsca na podjeździe
> - znikome opady śniegu w okolicach Poznania (w tym względzie uwarunkowania mające decydujacy wpływ na decyzję np. na Podkarpaciu czy w Małopolsce mi zupełnie nie wadzą, bo przy 3 cm śniegu brama powinna spokojnie pracować)
> 
> Moje pytanie do znających ten temat od podszewki:
> - jakie przewody zawczasu doprowadzić do słupków (oprócz zasilającego)?


do centrali muszą dochodzic:
1. przewód zasilający ( 3* 2,5)
2. przewód do siłownika czyli do słupka ( 1,5) - jesli brama dwuskrzydłowa to dwa przewody , czyli od jednego słupka jeden , od drugiego drugi przewód
3. przewody do fotokomórek (4*0,5)  tak samo jak w  punkcie 2
4. inne przewody w zależnosci od potrzeby np. lampa ostrzegawcza, dodatkowe oswietlenie, klawiatura kodowa(moze byc bezprzewodowa) , wyłącznik kluczykowy, wył. klawiszowy  itd. itp

----------


## novo...

> Czy przepisy określają kierunek otwierania bramy dwuskrzydłowej?
> Chodzi mi o to czy brama może otwierać się tylko na posesję czy też może na ulicę?


ulicy zagrodzic  raczej nie można

----------


## martadela

Czy moglibyście podać jakieś ceny bram przesuwnych...

Dałam w paru miejscach bramę do wyceny:
4m światła wjazdu
2m przeciwwagi
1,5 wysokości całego ogrodzenia
bez napędów
wypełnienie profilem 2x2cm w rozstawie co 9cm
Bez montażu ale ze słupkami prowadzącymi i rolkami
Malowana proszkowo

Mam tak skrajne oferty że aż nie wiem o co chodzi:
od 5500 - 3400


 :Roll:

----------


## zbigmor

> Czy moglibyście podać jakieś ceny bram przesuwnych...
> 
> Dałam w paru miejscach bramę do wyceny:
> 4m światła wjazdu
> 2m przeciwwagi
> 1,5 wysokości całego ogrodzenia
> bez napędów
> wypełnienie profilem 2x2cm w rozstawie co 9cm
> Bez montażu ale ze słupkami prowadzącymi i rolkami
> ...


Bez napędu i montażu to sporo. Pozostaje kwestia transportu i kosztów malowania proszkowego, ale i tak uważam, że to wysokie ceny. Nawet ta niższa mogłaby być niższa.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> W bramach przesuwnych naprawdę ważne są trzy czynniki:
> 1. projekt - czyli jej proporcje, wymiary, masa, wózki...
> 2. wykonanie - czyli jakość materiałów i elementów oraz jakość ich połączenia
> 3. montaż
> 
> 
> jak na _człowieka technicznego_ to najbardziej lakoniczny opis jaki kiedykolwiek czytałem, boisz się zdradzić cokolwiek ze swojej wiedzy ?? ja liczyłem na rysunek projektowy albo chociaż na zdjęcie, po co wchodzisz na to forum skoro nie chcesz się dzielić doświadczeniem ??



Uwierz mi że chcę pomóc również Tobie i to bez złośliwości, ale projekty wykonuję pod konkretne zamówienie, a praktycznie każde jest inne. Ogólnie to ten rysunek, który zamieściłeś wiele już mówi. Zdjęć jest multum w sieci. Nawet moich. Wystarczy poszukać. Przykładowe linki znajdziesz poniżej:
http://www.pajeczyna.krakow.pl/59-Bramy-przesuwne.htm
http://bramco.pl/przesuwne/
http://www.apartprojekt.com/fotogaleria_kute.html
http://www.robson.com.pl/braprzesuw.html
Na konkretne pytania z chęcią odpowiem.

----------


## novo...

> Czy moglibyście podać jakieś ceny bram przesuwnych...
> 
> Dałam w paru miejscach bramę do wyceny:
> 4m światła wjazdu
> 2m przeciwwagi
> 1,5 wysokości całego ogrodzenia
> bez napędów
> wypełnienie profilem 2x2cm w rozstawie co 9cm
> Bez montażu ale ze słupkami prowadzącymi i rolkami
> ...


Podaj jakis inny numer , bo na ten nie mogę się dodzwonic

----------


## martadela

> Napisał martadela
> 
> Czy moglibyście podać jakieś ceny bram przesuwnych...
> 
> Dałam w paru miejscach bramę do wyceny:
> 4m światła wjazdu
> 2m przeciwwagi
> 1,5 wysokości całego ogrodzenia
> bez napędów
> ...


Ja?

----------


## novo...

> Napisał novo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał martadela
> 
> ...


sorry , pomyłka Ty podałes ceny a na forum  wyglądają na nr. tel.  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Dzięki Zbigmor  
> 
> Jak rozumiem o punkt 1 mogę poprosić wykonawcę bramy ?
> 
> 
> Oczywiście można samemu, ale na własną odpowiedzialność. Trzeba sobie jednak zdawać sprawę, że to powinno kosztować.
> Poprosiłbym jeszcze o rysunek fundamentu.


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Czy przepisy określają kierunek otwierania bramy dwuskrzydłowej?
> Chodzi mi o to czy brama może otwierać się tylko na posesję czy też może na ulicę?


Żartujesz, prawda ?  :smile:

----------


## maslak

Ja myślę że z konkretnym pytaniem odnośnie bramy samonośnej. Zbigmor jaki zostawiasz prześwit pomiędzy dołem bramy a podłożem. Moja brama jest zamontowana już od prawie roku ale dopiero teraz zabrałem się za brukowanie i nie wiem jaki zostawić prześwit pod bramą - zwierząt wolnobiegających po działce na razie nie mam i raczej nie planuje. NIe wiem czy to ma wpływ na wysokość ale bruk z kamienia polnego więc trochę piachu zawsze będzie a nie chcę żeby dostawał się do profila prowadzącego. Wstępnie założyłem 15 cm prześwit - zmniejszyć czy zostawić taki???? 
A odnośnie pytania autora wątku - poprzednio miałem bramę dwuskrzydłową aktualnie mam samonośną obie bez napędu i moim zdaniem samonośna wygodniejsza jak dla mnie. Zastanów się czy futrka jest Ci wogóle potrzebna - miałem też podobny dylemat jak zrobił bym furtkę to brama by ją blokowała więc nie zrobiłem wcale i mi to odpowiada a i odwiedzającym nas chyba to nie przeszkadza że wchodzą brama a nie furtką.

----------


## Robak

ponowię pytanie - czy brama/ furtka i przęsła powinny być ocynkowane?

----------


## maslak

Ocynkowana być nie musi - ale ocynkowanie znacznie podnosi jej trwałaość. Ja swojej nie dałem do ocynkowania ze względu na koszty -  tylko porządnie odtłuściłem na to 2x antykorozyjny Cekor R i 2 x farba chlorokauczukowa, w tym roku mam zamiar ją jeszcze raz pomalować chlorokauczukową i myślę że conajmniej na kilka jeśli nie kilkanaście lat będę miał spokój - oczywiście pod warunkiem ze nikt nie porysuje powierzchni tak by zedrzeć farbę.

----------


## betlej

> Czy moglibyście podać jakieś ceny bram przesuwnych...
> 
> Dałam w paru miejscach bramę do wyceny:
> 4m światła wjazdu
> 2m przeciwwagi
> 1,5 wysokości całego ogrodzenia
> bez napędów
> wypełnienie profilem 2x2cm w rozstawie co 9cm
> Bez montażu ale ze słupkami prowadzącymi i rolkami
> ...


Witam, z tego co się orientuję to istnieje firma która robi podobne bramy do w/w które stosunkowo są tanie. Troszkę dziwi mnie dlatego ten przedział cenowy który podałeś, to są ze strony jakiegoś większego producenta czy też cena na zamówienie u kowala ?

----------


## q-bis

> Napisał Q-BIS
> 
> Czy przepisy określają kierunek otwierania bramy dwuskrzydłowej?
> Chodzi mi o to czy brama może otwierać się tylko na posesję czy też może na ulicę?
> 
> 
> Żartujesz, prawda ?


Nie.
Zastanowiłem się nad tym, gdy zobaczyłem tak otwieraną bramę. Ale to ślepa ulica i brama chyba zrobiona dawno temu...kiedyś to wszystko przechodziło...

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Na konkretne pytania z chęcią odpowiem.
> 
> 
> po czym poznać projekt _bubel_ ?? albo najczęściej popełniane błędy projektowe ??



Niestety nie ma na to zasady bo jak niby poznać, że wózki ktoś dobrał za słabe, czy za cienkie profile, czy za słaby napęd? Trzeba by robić obliczenia strzałek ugięcia, a tego przy typowych bramach się nie robi bo prościej jest przewymiarować zagrożone miejsca.
Gdzie mogą być błędy? Np. za cienki profil nośny, nieprzystosowany do późniejszego obciążenia lub zbyt słabe wózki w stosunku do obciążenia.

----------


## zbigmor

> Ja myślę że z konkretnym pytaniem odnośnie bramy samonośnej. Zbigmor jaki zostawiasz prześwit pomiędzy dołem bramy a podłożem. Moja brama jest zamontowana już od prawie roku ale dopiero teraz zabrałem się za brukowanie i nie wiem jaki zostawić prześwit pod bramą - zwierząt wolnobiegających po działce na razie nie mam i raczej nie planuje. NIe wiem czy to ma wpływ na wysokość ale bruk z kamienia polnego więc trochę piachu zawsze będzie a nie chcę żeby dostawał się do profila prowadzącego. Wstępnie założyłem 15 cm prześwit - zmniejszyć czy zostawić taki???? 
> A odnośnie pytania autora wątku - poprzednio miałem bramę dwuskrzydłową aktualnie mam samonośną obie bez napędu i moim zdaniem samonośna wygodniejsza jak dla mnie. Zastanów się czy futrka jest Ci wogóle potrzebna - miałem też podobny dylemat jak zrobił bym furtkę to brama by ją blokowała więc nie zrobiłem wcale i mi to odpowiada a i odwiedzającym nas chyba to nie przeszkadza że wchodzą brama a nie furtką.



Prześwit przy dobrych warunkach (równe podłoże bez nawiwanego piachu to około 50mm. Można wtedy dać wózki bez regulacji i taki prześwit wychodzi automatycznie.
W standardzie daję 10cm bo tyle wynika z wózków wahliwych z regulacją (jeśli fundament bramy kończy się na poziomie "0" gruntu docelowego.

----------


## zbigmor

> ponowię pytanie - czy brama/ furtka i przęsła powinny być ocynkowane?



Ocynkowana brama i furtka jest trwalsza, ale jest jeden minus i jeden warunek. Warunek jest taki, że galwanizacja jest zrobiona po zakończeniu wykonania bramy i nie dokonuje się później prac obróbkowych. Niby prosta sprawa, ale najpierw trzeba znaleźć wannę galwaniczną o wymiarach bramy co wcale nie jest takie proste, a potem zagwarantować, że nic już z takimi elementami nie będzie się działo w czasie montażu co spowoduje przerwanie warstwy ocynku.
Minus jest taki, dotyczący malowania. Ocynkowane elementy maluje się dość ryzykownie, tzn. jest ryzyko, że farba będzie odpadać nawet jeśli jest to specjalna farba do ocynku. Świeżego ocynku też nie powinno się malować ze względu na zwiększenie ryzyka odpadania farby. Oczywiście na wszystko jest sposób, ale o tym ryzyku trzeba pamiętać.

----------


## novo...

> ponowię pytanie - czy brama/ furtka i przęsła powinny być ocynkowane?


Przymusu nie ma , wiadomo, lepiej jak jest ocynkowana , ale jak będziesz stosował odpowiednie farby to też się nic nie stanie

----------


## martadela

> Witam, z tego co się orientuję to istnieje firma która robi podobne bramy do w/w które stosunkowo są tanie. Troszkę dziwi mnie dlatego ten przedział cenowy który podałeś, to są ze strony jakiegoś większego producenta czy też cena na zamówienie u kowala ?


Wyceny robiłam i u dużego producenta i w lokalnych ślusarniach.
A w linku podanym przez *mpoplaw* bramy spełniające moje kryteria też kosztują od 3000,- w górę + transport.

Zastanawiam się powoli nad samodzielnym wykonaniem bramy - tzn "ręcami" kolegi, ale do tego jest osobny wątek  :smile:

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> prościej jest przewymiarować zagrożone miejsca
> 
> 
> czyli do 6m bramy w świetle jaki profil i jakie wózki ??
> 
> *Profil zdecydowanie 80/80/5/27mm, a wózki w zależności od masy wypełnienia, ale zwykle stalowe, 5-rolkowe wystarczają.*
> do wyboru dwa warianty:
> ...

----------


## zbigmor

> wózki 5 rolkowe dla którego wariantu ?? dla 2m czy dla 3m ogona ??



Dla obu.

----------


## maslak

Dzięki za odp. Zbigmor. Dzisiaj zrobiłem przymiarkę i jednak zakładane przeze mnie  15 cm to trochę wysoko - docelowo będzie 10

----------


## alibabka

Mała uwaga, dotycząca kolizji bramy przesuwnej z furtką: w czasie, gdy brama się otwiera i zasłania furtkę, można wyjść przez bramę - jest przecież blisko...   :big grin:

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Dla obu.
> 
> 
> jeśli oba takie same to w związku z tym który będzie bezpiecznie przewymiarowany ??


Nie sposób tego na forum stwierdzić. Każdy wózek ma określoną nośność. Jeśli rzeczywiste obciążenia jej nie przekraczają to sprawa jasna. Większe bezpieczeństwo będzie oczywiście przy przeciwwadze 3m co wcale nie świadczy o większej trwałości w praktyce. Ważniejsze jest to aby montaż był wykonany poprawnie i kontrolowany co jakiś czas oraz aby wózki były wahliwe. To ma zdecydowanie większy wpływ na trwałość niż przewymiarowanie wózków.

----------


## Robak

dla bramy przesuwnej której rozstaw ma 4 metry jaki powinien być ogon?
czy 1,6 m wystarczy? taki mi zaproponował kowal

----------


## zbigmor

> dla bramy przesuwnej której rozstaw ma 4 metry jaki powinien być ogon?
> czy 1,6 m wystarczy? taki mi zaproponował kowal


Lepiej 2m, chyba, że będzie napęd to bez różnicy pod warunkiem dobrego zaprojektowania, wykonania i montażu.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Co do zbyt dużego obciążenia na wózki spowodowanego długością bramy rada jest prosta. Zastosować wózki z większą ilością rolek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Powoli przestaję Ciebie rozumieć. Mimo krytyki próbuję pomóc, a Ty cały czas szukasz dziury w całym.
Prawidłowo zaprojektowana i zamontowana brama nie będzie przeciążała wózków przy normalnej eksploatacji, czyli trwałość będzie wystarczająca . Przy wadliwym montażu nawet przewymiarowane wózki mogą nie pomóc (ale czasami pomogą). Wózki wahliwe bardziej równomiernie rozkładają obciążenia na poszczególne rolki dlatego mają wpływ na trwałość kompensując pewne wady bramy.

----------


## perm

Zaczęła się druga runda. Zawodnicy rozpoczęli ostrożnie, rzadko wyprowadzając ciosy. Mpopław bardziej aktywny, lekko acz kąśliwie, Zbigmor po chwili zawahania ruszył zdecydowanie do przodu. Runda trwa.  :smile:

----------


## tgorbacz

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> Co do zbyt dużego obciążenia na wózki spowodowanego długością bramy rada jest prosta. Zastosować wózki z większą ilością rolek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja to rozumiem tak:
Jeśli brama ciężka możemy zastosować wózki z większą ilością rolek (duże przewymiarowanie) lub (lepsze rozwiazanie) skupić się nad zapewnieniem jak najlepszego montażu i regularnym serwisowaniu.

Co do Twoich intencji - to domyślam się, że są nieczyste ...   :Evil: 

Pzdr
TG

----------


## Yoric

ja  ...w ogole bramy nie zrobilem 
garaz cofnalem o wymagane 5 metrow od ulicy i nie robilem juz zadnych bram przed garazem tylko wjezdzam bezposrednio z ulicy.
Rozwiazanie proste, tanie i dylematow miec nie bedziecie ktora wybrac  :smile: 


Same zalety
- brama nigdy sie nie zatnie i rolek nie trzeba wymieniac
- nie trzeba jej odsniezac
- jest najtansza 
- jest gdzie szybko zostawic samochod bez otwierania bram, wjezdzania

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ja  ...w ogole bramy nie zrobilem 
> garaz cofnalem o wymagane 5 metrow od ulicy i nie robilem juz zadnych bram przed garazem tylko wjezdzam bezposrednio z ulicy.
> Rozwiazanie proste, tanie i dylematow miec nie bedziecie ktora wybrac 
> 
> 
> Same zalety
> - brama nigdy sie nie zatnie i rolek nie trzeba wymieniac
> - nie trzeba jej odsniezac
> - jest najtansza 
> - jest gdzie szybko zostawic samochod bez otwierania bram, wjezdzania


Zaiste...świetne rozwiązanie.W zimie jak zapomnisz browarku z bagażnika to w kapciach po śniegu naginasz do garażu?  :Roll:  Masz zakupy ,że ci ręce się wyciągneli do kolan i trzeba to do domu wtaszczyć to tyż naginasz po chodniku do domciu?  :Wink2:

----------


## Yoric

*n-s* 
hehe ...widze kolega pijacy ...to jakos dogadac sie dojdzie ...  :wink:  bo  po piwo to i na bosaka po sniegu moge przejsc kawalek  :smile:  
ale wracajac do rzeczy ...
garaz odsuniety od drogi o 5 m - to jest 5 
glebokosc garazu 6,5 metra      - to jest 11,5 metra od drogi i w tamtych to okolicach juz moj domek stoi. 
W kapciach na snieg nie wyjde (chyba ze po piwo) ..ale w centralnej Polsce tego sniegu niewiele ostatnio ..a w zaulku miedzy domem a garazem jeszcze mniej. 

Zreszta to nie temat o tym jak daleko tacham piwo ..tylko chcialem pokazac 3 -cia droge, ze mozna i bez bramy uchylnej jako i bez przesuwnej sie obyc. 

najlepszego


Yoric

----------


## niktspecjalny

*Yoric*

Wiem ,że można zarzucać się argumentami i ostro trzymać swoja stronę ale jest jeszcze to jedno najważniejsze ogniwo.Niestety nie miałem warunków do postawienia wolno-stojącego garażu a chyba mi przyznasz racje ,że jest to droższe od tego co w domciu.Garaż w domu ma wiele wad stricte z ochroną życia osobistego ale to już temat na oddzielny topik.

Pozdrowienia dla tych co naginają po browarki i wodzie zapomniane z bagażnika   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## tgorbacz

> Napisał tgorbacz
> 
> (lepsze rozwiazanie) skupić się nad zapewnieniem jak najlepszego montażu i regularnym serwisowaniu
> 
> 
> co konkretnie rozumiesz pod pojęciem _najlepszego montażu_, jakie operacje trzeba wykonać żeby udało się zapewnić _najlepszy montaż_, a _regularny serwis_ to w tłumaczeniu z języka sprzedawcy na język klienta odpłatne wymiany raz na kilka lat układu jezdnego ??
> 
> PS do *Yoric* ciekawa koncepcja, ma kilka zalet



He, he nie wciągniesz mnie w to, za stary jestem. Powiedz lepiej o co Ci chodzi, jakie masz zastrzeżenia do tego co proponuje Zbigmor (wszyscy na tym skorzystają), a nie robisz podchody przez 2 tygodnie jak w brazylijskim serialu ...  :Wink2:  

PS. Bramę jeszcze mam  przed sobą, nie mam żadnego doświadczenia w użytkowaniu.


Pzdr
TG

----------


## Robak

*mpoplaw* ile zatem powinna mieć ogona taka brama na 4-4,2 metra?

----------


## wojtas122

> ile zatem powinna mieć ogona taka brama na 4-4,2 metra?


jezeli brama będzie do 1,6m wysokości i nie będzie przekraczała 400kg to z powodzeniem 1,6m na 4m światła wystarczy.

----------


## Sad Ripper

ja mam dwa pytania-

1. w jakiej odległości od słupka umieszcza się wózek i ile centymetrów od słupka powinna być powierzchnia bramy.

2. czy rama przyspawywana do do profilu, w którym wchodzą wózki, musi znajdować się na środku tego profilu? Innymi słowy chciałem bramę wypełnioną drewnem i chciałem, żeby drewno zasłaniało całość, włącznie z profilem jezdnym. Da się tak, czy wtedy "wyprowadzę bramę z równowagi?"

sadr

----------


## zbigmor

> ja mam dwa pytania-
> 
> 1. w jakiej odległości od słupka umieszcza się wózek i ile centymetrów od słupka powinna być powierzchnia bramy.
> 
> 
> Trochę mało precyzyjne pytanie. Jeśli chodzi o słupek bramy to wózek od niego może być w odległości około 5-10cm mierząc równolegle do ogrodzenia. Zależy to m.inn. od wyposażenia bramy (np. rolki najazdowej).
> Jeśli jako powierzchnię bramy masz na myśli jej lico zewnętrzne (od strony ulicy) to najlepszy wg mnie wymiar to 5cm. Jeśli będzie 10cm to też nie problem bo w typowej bramie i tak jest szczelina 10cm pod nią. Ważniejsze jest czy słupek ogrodzenia jest prosty, czy manp. czapkę wystającą poza jego obrys. Jeśli brama będzie wyższa niż dół czapki to musi być na tyle odsunięta, aby w nią nie uderzyła.
> 
> 2. czy rama przyspawywana do do profilu, w którym wchodzą wózki, musi znajdować się na środku tego profilu? Innymi słowy chciałem bramę wypełnioną drewnem i chciałem, żeby drewno zasłaniało całość, włącznie z profilem jezdnym. Da się tak, czy wtedy "wyprowadzę bramę z równowagi?"
> ...

----------


## Robak

wracając do bramy a właściwie słupków
kowal chce jak dwa słupki pomiędzy bramą zainstalować słupki 8*8 a nie 10*10 jak mówi nie ma żadnej różnicy gdyż to brama przesuwna, do tego na siłownik
czy to nie ma znaczenia?

----------


## novo...

> wracając do bramy a właściwie słupków
> kowal chce jak dwa słupki pomiędzy bramą zainstalować słupki 8*8 a nie 10*10 jak mówi nie ma żadnej różnicy gdyż to brama przesuwna, do tego na siłownik
> czy to nie ma znaczenia?


moim zdaniem większe to bardziej stabilne , grubosc  też powinna byc odpowiednia

----------


## zbigmor

> wracając do bramy a właściwie słupków
> kowal chce jak dwa słupki pomiędzy bramą zainstalować słupki 8*8 a nie 10*10 jak mówi nie ma żadnej różnicy gdyż to brama przesuwna, do tego na siłownik
> czy to nie ma znaczenia?



Ma to niewielkie znaczenie. Słupek, do którego brama się zamyka ma tylko ją podtrzymywać poprzez gniazdo najazdowe, a sama brama nie ma prawa w niego uderzyć. Słupek prowadzący jest trochę ważniejszy, ale 80/80/3mm w zupełności wystarczy. Co najwyżej będzie lekko drgał w czasie pracy bramy.

----------


## Spirea

a my planujemy w ogóle nie robić bramy w ogrodzeniu. Ogrodzenie będzie "zawijać" przy garażu. U rodziców i siostry widziałam takie rozwiązanie i świetnie się sprawdza. Nie trzeba manewrować z otwieraniem bramy i inwestować w bramę wjazdową na pilota.

----------


## Bazhyl

> a my planujemy w ogóle nie robić bramy w ogrodzeniu. Ogrodzenie będzie "zawijać" przy garażu. U rodziców i siostry widziałam takie rozwiązanie i świetnie się sprawdza. Nie trzeba manewrować z otwieraniem bramy i inwestować w bramę wjazdową na pilota.


Bardzo dobre rozwiązanie, pod warunkiem, że masz do 5m odległości między domem a ogrodzeniem. Nie wyobrażam sobie ciągnięcia płotu 20m w głąb działki.

----------


## Jurek_Z

> Napisał Spirea
> 
> a my planujemy w ogóle nie robić bramy w ogrodzeniu. Ogrodzenie będzie "zawijać" przy garażu. U rodziców i siostry widziałam takie rozwiązanie i świetnie się sprawdza. Nie trzeba manewrować z otwieraniem bramy i inwestować w bramę wjazdową na pilota.
> 
> 
> Bardzo dobre rozwiązanie, pod warunkiem, że masz do 5m odległości między domem a ogrodzeniem. Nie wyobrażam sobie ciągnięcia płotu 20m w głąb działki.


Żeby obejść dom dookoła to trzeba przeskoczyć przez płot albo zrobić dodatkowe furtki   :Confused:

----------


## kolinki

> Podsumujmy - nie bierzemy pod uwagę gustów 
> 
> Brama dwuskrzydłowa:
> 
> Wady : 
> 
> otwarte dwa skrzydła zajmują miejsce na podjeździe
> gdy śnieg - trzeba odśnieżyć tor ruchu
> dwa siłowniki
> ...


Ja kilka lat użytkuję automatycznie otwieraną bramę dwuskrzydłową.
Brama jest ocynkowana (wcześniej ktoś o to pytał).
Zalety:
- estetyka
- bezpieczeństwo (przy dzieciach i psach ma to znaczenie - przy bramie przesuwanej bałam się, ze w trakcie otwierania któreś "podleci" pod bramę a ja z samochodu nawet tego nie zauważę.

W temacie śniegu - mieszkam w górach, gdzie niekiedy robimy tunele w śniegu, żeby dojść do ogrodzenia i wtedy faktycznie - trzeba popracować, żeby brama mogła się spokojnie otworzyć, a automatyka się nie zepsuła.Ale na wszystko jest sposób - mamy odśniezarkę - tzw 30 - stkę z pługiem więc dla nas to nie jest problem.

Ktoś też pisał o ograniczonej możliwości manewru - moja brama otwiera się na całą szerokość podjazdu, na podjeździe mam dodatkowo coś na kształt klombu z roślinami (nie jest toto małe), a czasami na podjeździe mam 4 samochody.

Nigdy nie miałam z tą bramą problemów i nigdy nie zamieniłabym jej na inną.

To tak kilka podpowiedzi "użytkownika"   :oops:

----------


## maciekp

a ja mam taki dylemat...
wjazd na działkę drogą o szerokości 4,5m, więc albo brama przesuwna ale bez furtki albo po przesunięciu wjazdu wgłąb działki brama dwuskrzydłowa (jest sporo miejsca przed domem) + furtka z boku = całośc w kształcie litery L

Miał ktoś podobny problem? Jak go rozwiązać?

----------


## maciekp

a ja mam taki dylemat...
wjazd na działkę drogą o szerokości 4,5m, więc albo brama przesuwna ale bez furtki albo po przesunięciu wjazdu wgłąb działki brama dwuskrzydłowa (jest sporo miejsca przed domem) + furtka z boku = całośc w kształcie litery L

Miał ktoś podobny problem? Jak go rozwiązać?

----------


## maciekp

a ja mam taki dylemat...
wjazd na działkę drogą o szerokości 4,5m, więc albo brama przesuwna ale bez furtki albo po przesunięciu wjazdu wgłąb działki brama dwuskrzydłowa (jest sporo miejsca przed domem) + furtka z boku = całośc w kształcie litery L

Miał ktoś podobny problem? Jak go rozwiązać?

----------


## maciekp

sorry - 3 razy mi się wysłało... ale problem poważny  :smile:

----------


## maslak

ja zrobiłem bramę bez furtki i jest ok. jak dla mnie

----------


## novo...

Jeżeli docelowo bramę będzie obsługiwał automat to furtki  raczej nie będziesz używał , łatwiej jest nacisnąc guzik w pilocie

----------


## maciekp

tez tak mi się wydaje, choć jak bede chciał wyjśc pieszo na spacer, do sklepu itp to muszę otwierać całą bramę...
a pilot bedzie pewnie głównie wożony w samochodzie...
brama na 100% bedzie automatyczna (niezaleznie czy przesuwna czy dwuskrzydłowa)

----------


## novo...

> tez tak mi się wydaje, choć jak bede chciał wyjśc pieszo na spacer, do sklepu itp to muszę otwierać całą bramę...
> a pilot bedzie pewnie głównie wożony w samochodzie...
> brama na 100% bedzie automatyczna (niezaleznie czy przesuwna czy dwuskrzydłowa)


nie musisz otwierać całej bramy , jedno nacisnięcie pilota brama się otwiera , drugie nacisnięcie  brama staje , trzecie brama zamyka się

Możesz otworzyć bramę nawet na centymetr albo metr , zależy kiedy zostanie po raz drugi podany sygnał

----------


## tigermoth

Witam
chciałbym zautomatyzować swoją bramę ale mam trochę nietypową sytuację - wymiary podane przez FAAC znacznie odbiegają od tych moich.

Moje słupki wyglądają następująco:

rysunek lewego:
            ______________
            /_____________/
            /_____________/
            /_____________/
            /_____________/
            ``````````II```\
            ``````````II     
Prawy słupek - lustrzane odbicie lewego

Słupki betonowe, płaskownik na zawias bramy wyprowadzony na rogu słupka, płaskownik do zamontowania siłownika wyprowadzony tam gdzie "II" - oś tego płaskownika ok. 9 cm od rogu słupka, długość około 12-14 cm.
Skrzydło bramy 220 cm.

Czy uda się do tych słupków zamontować siłowniki FAAC 414? Czy kąt otwarcia tej bramy będzie około 110-120 stopni?

----------


## Jeziorko1

Witam

ja bym prosił o pomoc jesli chodzi o bramę automatyczną

problem jest w zimie, ponieważ moja brama dwu skrzydłowa podczas mrozów opuszcza się i jest problem z otwarciem

jeden spec od bram twierdzi , że jest to problem z kostką, ale nie chce mi się wierzyć, że kostka podnosi się o 6 centymetrów

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomkii

> jeden spec od bram twierdzi , że jest to problem z kostką, ale nie chce mi się wierzyć, że kostka podnosi się o 6 centymetrów
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Kostka się potrafi całkiem nieźle podnieść, zresztą betonowy podjazd również. Brama się przy mrozie raczej nie opuszcza.

----------


## Jeziorko1

czyli to by potwierdzało słowa tego speca, to co w taki wypadku zrobić

----------


## zbigmor

> czyli to by potwierdzało słowa tego speca, to co w taki wypadku zrobić



Nie ma bezbolesnej metody. Masz do wyboru:
1. Rozebrać kostkę i ułożyć niżej
2. Podnieść słupek bramy
3. Przemocować wyżej skrzydła bramy.

----------


## maristez

przymierzam sie do grodzenia i mam w sumie kilka pytań.
znalazłem na allegro bramę http://allegro.pl/item796779354_bram...enia_4_5m.html
czy ktoś ma z nią doświadczenia? cena kusi...
a może ktoś powróży na podstawie opisu i zdjeć czy to sie nada. docelowo bedzie to miało być z napędem ale narazie bez.
pytania:
1. czy brama prawa i lewa (kierunek odsuwania) jest tą samą bramą czy różnią sie konstrukcją?
2. czy ekipa budująca domy bedzie potrafiła prawidłowo zamontować bramę, robiąc to pierwszy raz?
3. może ktoś poleci lepszą bramę do wypełnienia a w podobnej cenie lub niewiele droższą?

pozdr.

----------


## zbigmor

> przymierzam sie do grodzenia i mam w sumie kilka pytań.
> znalazłem na allegro bramę http://allegro.pl/item796779354_bram...enia_4_5m.html
> czy ktoś ma z nią doświadczenia? cena kusi...
> a może ktoś powróży na podstawie opisu i zdjeć czy to sie nada. docelowo bedzie to miało być z napędem ale narazie bez.
> pytania:
> 1. czy brama prawa i lewa (kierunek odsuwania) jest tą samą bramą czy różnią sie konstrukcją?
> 2. czy ekipa budująca domy bedzie potrafiła prawidłowo zamontować bramę, robiąc to pierwszy raz?
> 3. może ktoś poleci lepszą bramę do wypełnienia a w podobnej cenie lub niewiele droższą?
> 
> pozdr.




Brama z ogłoszenia nie jest na pewno bramą solidną. Od biedy może działać, ale i wtedy trzeba się skupić na prawidłowym montażu. Na minus tej bramy zaliczam:
- masa 100kg. Sam profil nośny solidnej 6-cio metrowej bramy waży ponad 60kg. Tu jest lżejszy
- wózki 3R - niezbyt solidne. Nadają się dla małych i lekkich bram
- brak elementów nośnych dla sztachet co sprawia, że trzeba je mocować do ramy osłabiajjąc ją.
Czy ekipa będzie potrafiła ją prawidłowo zamontować? Tak, aby chodziła z początku pewnie tak. Ze względu na delikatność konstrukcji i konieczność dokładnej regulacji obawiam się o trwałość takiej konstrukcji.
Jeśli w przyszłości ma być montowany napęd to warto na etapie zakupu zamontować listwy zębate. Wpływa to na stronę lewą i prawą podobnie jak element prowadzący.

----------


## Darcy

Odświeżam wątek, bo i ja stoję przed tym dylematem. Pytanie do specjalistów i bardziej doświadczonych forumowiczów: czy brama dwuskrzydłowa z napędem jest wygodna w sytuacji, gdy odległość od ogrodzenia do garażu wynosi 6m? Jeśli brama miałaby 4 m szerokości, to skrzydło otwierałoby się na 2 m w stronę garażu. Czy w takim wariancie będę mogła postawić samochód (kompakt / sedan, żaden van czy SUV) przed garażem i mimo to zamknąć bramę?

 Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.  :Smile:

----------


## wierzch

> [..]Czy w takim wariancie będę mogła postawić samochód (kompakt / sedan, żaden van czy SUV) przed garażem i mimo to zamknąć bramę?


*Darcy*, nie posiadam doswiadczenia w poruszonej przez Ciebie kwestii ani tym bardziej nie jestem specjalista w tej materii.
Dlatego postanowilem potraktowac Twoje zapytanie jako zadanie matematyczne z trescia  :smile: 

Wyszla mi nastepujaca nierownosc, ktora *musi byc spelniona* abys mogla zaparkowac samochod w opisany przez Ciebie sposob (zakladam, ze bedzie on ustawiony symetrycznie wzgledem skrzydel bramy wjazdowej):

[b - (d + e)]² + [(a - c)/2]² > (a/2)²

gdzie
a = szerokosc bramy wjazdowej
b = odleglosc od ogrodzenia (skrzydel zamknietej bramy wjazdowej) do bramy garazowej
c = szerokosc samochodu
d = dlugosc samochodu
e = odleglosc pomiedzy brama garazowa a samochodem po zaparkowaniu, czyli zapas jaki chcesz miec


Np. dla parametrow:
a=4 m
b=6.1 m
e=0.1 m

powyzsza nierownosc upraszcza sie do nastepujacej postaci:

(6 - d)² + (2 - c/2)² > 4

W razie niejasnosci sluze pomoca.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Darcy

> Np. dla parametrow:
> a=4 m
> b=6.1 m
> e=0.1 m
> 
> powyzsza nierownosc upraszcza sie do nastepujacej postaci:
> 
> (6 - d)² + (2 - c/2)² > 4


Ale wyzwanie.  :Smile:  OK, czyli obliczam dla Toyoty Corrolli (4,2 x 1,7 m): 

(6 - 4,2)² + (2 - 1,7/2)² > 4 

1,8² + 1,15² > 4

1,3924 + 1,3225  > 4 

2,7149 nie jest większe od 4

Ale co z tego wynika...? Że zaparkuję i zamknę bramę?  :Smile:  

I nie wiem, czy dobrze rozumiem, że samochód będzie ustawiony "symetrycznie względem skrzydeł bramy".... Samochód będzie stał na podjeździe prostopadle do skrzydeł zamkniętej bramy, na środku podjazdu (oś symetrii wzdłuż samochodu po przedłużeniu jest osią symetrii 4-metrowej bramy).

----------


## wierzch

*Darcy*, piszac "symetrycznie względem skrzydeł bramy" mialem na mysli dokladnie Twoja interpretacje.
Jesli nierownosc *jest spelniona*, to wowczas bedziesz mogla po "symetrycznym" zaparkowaniu zamknac brame wjazdowa. 
Jesli *nie bedzie spelniona*, to nie bedziesz mogla zamknac bramy wjazdowej.

W przypadku naszego przykladu nierownosc *jest spelniona*, poniewaz do Twoich obliczen wkradl sie chochlik: 1,8² = 3.24, a nie 1.3924 (= 1.18²).

Wowczas mamy:
3.24 + 1,3225 = 4.5625 > 4

Brama wjazdowa podczas zamykania "minie sie" z Twoim samochodem w odleglosci ok. 16 cm.

Pozdrawiam

P.S.: 
1. Zwroc uwage na to, ze w przykladzie zakladam, ze miedzy brama garazowa a samochodem masz 10 cm luzu a dopiero potem 6 m podjazdu zakonczonego brama wjazdowa.
2. Nie kupuj samochodu dluzszego niz 4.36m przy szerokosci 1.7m  :wink:

----------


## Lucia

witam
spróbuję zadać pytanie. czy któryś z kolegów pokusił się o wykonanie lamp w podjeździe sterowanych pilotem od bramy (dwuskrzydłowej, przesuwnej). chciałbym zrobić sobie w podjeździe ze 3 lampy 24V (taki mam napęd bramy - 24V) z tego co gadałem z chłopkiem (sprzedał mi napęd) jest taka możliwość ale chciałbym mieć pewność takiego rozwiązania. chciałbym żeby wieczorem jak wracam do chaty i otwieram bramę lampy zaświeciły a kiedy brama się zamyka - gasły. coś mi koleś gadał o jakimś przekaźniku wpiętym w zaciski lampy sygnalizacyjnej , ale więcej nic nie wiem jak się za to zabrać i czy jest sens to ruszać. nie chciałbym położyć kabli i lamp żeby się zdziwić, że się nie da. wdzięczny będę za każdą wskazówkę i poradę

----------


## Darcy

*wierzch*, chylę czoła i palę się ze wstydu, że nawet liczby do kwadratu nie potrafię obliczyć... Gorąco dziękuję za pomoc i rozwianie moich wątpliwości w sposób tak dobitnie logiczny.  :Smile:

----------


## wierzch

*Darcy*, przyjemnosc po mojej stronie  :smile: 
Przynajmniej w ten sposob moge sie zrewanzowac za mozliwosc czytania Twojego bloga.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## monter1

odbiornik radiowy najlepiej z możliwością programowania czasu zał/wył i pracujący w trybie stabilny /bistabilny.wszystko zależy od przekażnika w odbiorniku i możliwości jego max obciążenia.Przekażnik w odbiorniku radiowym podaje nam prąd do lamp .proste podłączenie jak przy włączniku światła.

----------


## magicc

> witam
> spróbuję zadać pytanie. czy któryś z kolegów pokusił się o wykonanie lamp w podjeździe sterowanych pilotem od bramy (dwuskrzydłowej, przesuwnej). chciałbym zrobić sobie w podjeździe ze 3 lampy 24V (taki mam napęd bramy - 24V) z tego co gadałem z chłopkiem (sprzedał mi napęd) jest taka możliwość ale chciałbym mieć pewność takiego rozwiązania. chciałbym żeby wieczorem jak wracam do chaty i otwieram bramę lampy zaświeciły a kiedy brama się zamyka - gasły. coś mi koleś gadał o jakimś przekaźniku wpiętym w zaciski lampy sygnalizacyjnej , ale więcej nic nie wiem jak się za to zabrać i czy jest sens to ruszać. nie chciałbym położyć kabli i lamp żeby się zdziwić, że się nie da. wdzięczny będę za każdą wskazówkę i poradę


Większość sterowników bram ma specjalne wyjście 230V do zasilania lamp podświetlających podjazd, zapalają się na kilka minut przy każdym ruchu bramą. Można bezpośrednio podłączyć tam lampy, ale lepiej zrobić to przez przekaźnik. Musisz poprowadzić kabel od sterownika bramy do miejsca gdzie masz kabel zasilający lampy na podjeździe.  W tym miejscu montujesz przekaźnik ( najlepiej połączony ze ściemniaczem) oraz z czujnikiem zmierzchowym- bo po co zapalanie lamp w dzień?

----------


## Marcim

> witam
> spróbuję zadać pytanie. czy któryś z kolegów pokusił się o wykonanie lamp w podjeździe sterowanych pilotem od bramy (dwuskrzydłowej, przesuwnej). chciałbym zrobić sobie w podjeździe ze 3 lampy 24V (taki mam napęd bramy - 24V) z tego co gadałem z chłopkiem (sprzedał mi napęd) jest taka możliwość ale chciałbym mieć pewność takiego rozwiązania. chciałbym żeby wieczorem jak wracam do chaty i otwieram bramę lampy zaświeciły a kiedy brama się zamyka - gasły. coś mi koleś gadał o jakimś przekaźniku wpiętym w zaciski lampy sygnalizacyjnej , ale więcej nic nie wiem jak się za to zabrać i czy jest sens to ruszać. nie chciałbym położyć kabli i lamp żeby się zdziwić, że się nie da. wdzięczny będę za każdą wskazówkę i poradę


A może kup sobie poprostu VW z funkcją comming/living home  :smile:  i bez kłopotu z oświetleniem w podjeździe :smile:

----------


## Weronikaaa

Według mnie przesuwna, ze względu na wygodę. Ale trzeba pamiętać o tym ze przesuwna napewno zajuje więcej miejsca po bokach co nie zawsze współgra z lokalizacją działki :wink:

----------


## monter1

rozstaw wózków jezdnych jest bardzo istotny i ma wpływ na trwałość belki prowadzącej oraz łożysk w wózkach jezdnych.
należy o tym pamiętać przy wykonywaniu bramy przesuwnej.

rozstaw wózków to 30 % światła wjazdu.

----------


## hizel

Mam zamiar wykonać sam bramę przesuwną i szukam do niej elementów, może ktoś ma doświadczenie czy takie wózki będą właściwe  i ile ich potrzebuję na 4m bramę?
http://www.kamarbhp.pl/foto/produkty/max/2241.jpg

Zdecydowanie jestem ze bramą przesuwną z bardzo wielu powodów. W zimie nie ma żadnych problemów. Sąsiad który ma skrzydłową najpierw musi odśnieżyć zanim ją otworzy.

----------


## Kubencki

W zupełności wystarczą wózki 5 rolkowe. Potrzebujesz dwie sztuki wózków, jedną rolkę prowadzącą górną i komplet koła najazdowego z koszem. 
 Kup takie które mają regulacje wysokości. W zimę jedyny problem to śnieg dostający sie do szyny.

----------


## owczarek

> Mam zamiar wykonać sam bramę przesuwną i szukam do niej elementów, może ktoś ma doświadczenie czy takie wózki będą właściwe  i ile ich potrzebuję na 4m bramę?
> http://www.kamarbhp.pl/foto/produkty/max/2241.jpg
> 
> Zdecydowanie jestem ze bramą przesuwną z bardzo wielu powodów. W zimie nie ma żadnych problemów. Sąsiad który ma skrzydłową najpierw musi odśnieżyć zanim ją otworzy.


Hizel,
myślę, że lepiej jest zakupić bramę niż składać ją samodzielnie. Kupując u autoryzowanego sprzedawcy będziesz miał gwarancję producenta i co najważniejsze nieprzerwaną powłokę antykorozyjną. Wydatek będzie większy, ale bramy wjazdowej nie kupujesz co roku. Zastanów się nad tym. 

Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof Krysiński

----------


## hizel

owczarek
A ja tam czasem sam lubię sobie coś zrobić, zwłaszcza że to brama na działce gdzie nie zależy mi żeby była jakaś cudowna, grunt żeby działała.  :big grin:  Spawarkę mam narzędzia inne też no i chęci żeby coś samemu pokombinować. Całe ogrodzenie zrobiłem to bramy nie zrobię  :smile: 
Kubencki
Czy masz na myśli takie wózki do bramy?:  http://www.kamarbhp.pl/index.php?dzi...251&id_kat=388
Czy jeszcze o inne chodzi? Jest dużo różnych rolek i przeglądając zacząłem się gubić, te są zdecydowanie tańsze,

----------


## Kubencki

http://photos02.istore.pl/13554/photos/big/24903869.jpg

Takie polecam. Rolki muszą być stalowe, poliamidowe są co prawda cichsze ale ich żywotność jest słabsza. Smarować nic nie trzeba bo są tam łożyska zamknięte. Wózek musi być wahliwy, inaczej brama będzie chodziła ciężko. Regulacja wysokości tez się przydaje. Szkoda oszczędzać na tym elemencie.

----------


## aiki

Wózki i rolki weź z allegro - oferują całe zestawy i jak nie weźmiesz najtańszych to będą dobre.
Musisz wiedzieć na jakim profilu będziesz to robił czy 80 czy 70 są też 50 ale to chyba na furtki.
Wózek dobierasz do szerokości profilu.

----------


## owczarek

> owczarek
> A ja tam czasem sam lubię sobie coś zrobić, zwłaszcza że to brama na działce gdzie nie zależy mi żeby była jakaś cudowna, grunt żeby działała.  Spawarkę mam narzędzia inne też no i chęci żeby coś samemu pokombinować. Całe ogrodzenie zrobiłem to bramy nie zrobię


To zmienia postać rzeczy. Jak się ma fachowe ręce, to mogą spod nich wyjść perełki. Efekt końcowy da Ci na pewno większą satysfakcję niż zakup gotowej bramy.

W takim razie pozostaje mi życzyć powodzenia!  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof Krysiński

----------


## Amelia 2

> ja zrobiłem bramę bez furtki i jest ok. jak dla mnie


a ja po 2 latach życia bez furtki przerobiłam bramę i teraz dopiero jest ok :wink: 
w ogrodzie nie zawsze ma się ubranie z kieszeniami, zwłaszcza w upały a miałam dość biegania po pilota gdy przyszła sąsiadka albo listonosz lub gdy chciałam wyjść na drogę :eek: 



na szczęście brama była szeroka i bez problemu dało się przerobić :yes:

----------


## 6mastroiani

warunkami zewnętrznym,i, marką , cena, jakością :smile:

----------


## izakurek82

Witam

Ja obecnie mam bramę dwuskrzydłową otwieraną na automatach... Jest ona już dość leciwa i też przymierzam się do zmiany... Długo myśleliśmy jaką wybrac i chyba jednak zdecydujemy się na przesuwną ponieważ w zimie nie trzeba aż tak pilnowac odśnieżania... teraz co napada śniegu mąż msi biegnąć z łopatą żeby czasem nie zajeździć śniegu przed bramą bo się nie otworzy... Ale fakt faktem z wyglądu dwuskrzydłowe są ładniejse i wyglądają na bardziej prestiżowe...  :big grin:

----------


## owczarek

> Witam
> Ja obecnie mam bramę dwuskrzydłową otwieraną na automatach... Jest ona już dość leciwa i też przymierzam się do zmiany... Długo myśleliśmy jaką wybrac i chyba jednak zdecydujemy się na przesuwną ponieważ w zimie nie trzeba aż tak pilnowac odśnieżania... teraz co napada śniegu mąż msi biegnąć z łopatą żeby czasem nie zajeździć śniegu przed bramą bo się nie otworzy... Ale fakt faktem z wyglądu dwuskrzydłowe są ładniejse i wyglądają na bardziej prestiżowe...


Przy naszym polskim klimacie polecam bramę samonośną. Brama przesuwna na szynie jest tylko pozornie mniej wymagająca. Na jej torze jazdy oraz w szynie nie mogą znaleźć się kamienie, liście czy też śnieg, które będą uniemożliwiać prawidłowe funkcjonowanie. A jak wiemy w naszym kraju pogoda często sprzyja nanoszeniu takich niespodzianek.

Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof Krysiński

----------


## Kubencki

Krzysztof możesz nakreślić różnice między bramą samonośną a przesuwną? Bo zawsze używam tych słów zamiennie. Wykluczając oczywiście bramę jeżdżąca po szynie.

----------


## autorus

Najlepsze  są  jednak skrzydłowe   :smile:  
IMO oczywiście .

----------


## Majka32

To zależy czy masz możliwość montażu bramy wjazdowej przesuwnej. Jeśli nie masz odpowiednio dużo miejsca to masz kłopot z głowy. Jeśli masz sporo miejsca to polecam przesuwną. Bardzo wygodna w użyciu

----------


## kot37

Hej!  Czy ktoś z was posiada może taką bramę http://styloweogrodzenia.pl/pl/p/Bra...owa-Horizen/49 i mógłby napisać czy warto ją zakupić?

----------


## Janko1314

Przesuwna jest zdecydowanie lepsza.  :smile:

----------


## owczarek

> Hej!  Czy ktoś z was posiada może taką bramę http://styloweogrodzenia.pl/pl/p/Bra...owa-Horizen/49 i mógłby napisać czy warto ją zakupić?


Warto ze względu na dobrą relację ceny do jakości produktu.  

Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof Krysiński

----------


## owczarek

> Przesuwna jest zdecydowanie lepsza.


Nie ma uniwersalnej zasady, która brama będzie lepsza: przesuwna czy skrzydłowa. Pamiętaj, że decydując się na zakup bramy przesuwnej trzeba mieć wystarczająco dużo miejsca wzdłuż ogrodzenia. Natomiast montując bramę skrzydłową odpowiednio duży podjazd, bo brama - zgodnie z polskim prawem budowlanym - musi otwierać się do wewnątrz posesji.

----------


## mistalova

Ale za to skrzydłowa jest znacznie ładniejsza  :smile:

----------


## Amelia 2

> Ale za to skrzydłowa jest znacznie ładniejsza


niekoniecznie :no:   niedaleko mnie zrobili nowe ogrodzenie,  przęsła metalowe, ozdobne u góry łukowe, brama mimo że przesuwna też wygląda jak 2 przęsła ze słupkiem na środku. Gdy jest zamknieta to wyglada jak dwuskrzydłowa.

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Witam, 

Ja po przeczytaniu całego wątku zdecydowałem się na wykonanie bramy przesuwnej samonośnej. 
Mam natomiast pytanie dotyczące fundamentu pod takowy mechanizm.
Jakie wymiary i parametry muszą być zachowane?

Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad takim rozwiązaniem mniej inwazyjnym: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G8e543ZZh0
Ma ktoś u siebie tak zamontowaną bramę? Ciekawe jaki koszt? Pewnie niemały.

----------


## lenczu

> przede wszystkim warunkami lokalnymi 
> przesuwna musi mieć te wolnych pare metrów z boku a skrzydłowa z przodu i  poziomo


Generalnie to chyba jedyna kwestia, którą trzeba wziąć pod uwagę, bo to pytanie to jak wolisz jajko w kieliszku czy na talezryku. Ewentualnie kwestia jak zasilanie wysiądzie, bo łątwiej będzie przesunąć przesuwną.

----------


## zoozka

> Witam, 
> 
> Ja po przeczytaniu całego wątku zdecydowałem się na wykonanie bramy przesuwnej samonośnej. 
> Mam natomiast pytanie dotyczące fundamentu pod takowy mechanizm.
> Jakie wymiary i parametry muszą być zachowane?
> 
> Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad takim rozwiązaniem mniej inwazyjnym: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G8e543ZZh0
> Ma ktoś u siebie tak zamontowaną bramę? Ciekawe jaki koszt? Pewnie niemały.


Info odnośnie fundamentu znajdziesz w tych wątkach: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...49#post7105549

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...52#post7099652

Co do tych wkręcanych fundamentów to mi plastikowe Happax (chciałem pod taras) wycenili na 190 PLN/sztuka. Myślę, że problemem nie byłaby tu sama cena tych wkrętów tylko koszt ich wkręcenia, sam tego chyba nie zrobisz.

----------


## sokratis

Ja zdecydowanie wolę przesuwną. I oszczędność miejsca i trochę tańsza automatyka. Niektórzy argumentują, że dwuskrzydłowe są bardziej eleganckie i wyglądają lepiej. Zgoda, tylko, że jak się zamontuje siłowniki na skrzydłach to efekt nie jest już tak dobry.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... no jeszcze jest opcja takiej bramy, a co  :wink: 
http://fancyfence.pl/

----------


## Knypolek

> zastanawiam się nad wyborem bramy wjazdwej; czym się sugerować?
> jaką wybrać?


Moj sasiad zamontowal sobie taka i jest bardzo zadowolony. Cala zime dzialala bez zarzutow. Jest szybka. Nie znam kosztow, ale pewnie tania nie jest.

----------


## Knypolek

Chowana w ziemi. Taka ma moj sasiad. Bardzo fajna

----------


## Amelia 2

> Chowana w ziemi. Taka ma moj sasiad. Bardzo fajna


a jak sie usuwa piach i liście z zagłębienia bramy?

a jak prąd wyłączą? nadziemną można odłączyć kluczykiem od silnika i ręcznie przesunąć...

----------


## marcin.nowicki

Najpierw się przywitam bo jestem nowy na forum
Właśnie skończyliśmy montować ogrodzenie z bramą przesuwną. Zdecydowanie polecam taką konstrukcję, a dla tych którym bardziej podoba się dwuskrzydłowa proponuję wykonać jej atrapę na konstrukcji przesuwnej. W wolnej chwili postaram się przesłać zdjęcia, bo naprawdę fajnie wyszło.

----------


## piotrek0m

Sąsiad ma bamę 2 skrzydłową - nie przemyślał tematu a ma mało miejsca i teraz jak stoi autem przed garażem to nie zamknie bramy !!!

Ja mam 5 metrową bramę przesuwaną, która najeżdża na furtkę (zasłania ją podczas otwierania). W furtce jest dodatkowy kontaktron, który zabezpiecza przed uderzeniem w furtkę, gdyby ta była otwarta. W praktyce albo się wychodzi przez bramę albo przez furtkę, więc w używaniu to żaden problem. Wygoda z używania szerokiej przesuwanej bramy jest wielka.

----------


## sokratis

U mnie największym problemem przede wszystkim była obawa o dzieci, aby nie podeszły do uruchomionej bramy. Dlatego czujnik przeszkód w moim przypadku był absolutnie konieczny, na szczęście niewiele trzeba by zadziałał.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> U mnie największym problemem przede wszystkim była obawa o dzieci, aby nie podeszły do uruchomionej bramy. Dlatego czujnik przeszkód w moim przypadku był absolutnie konieczny, na szczęście niewiele trzeba by zadziałał.


Tylko problem bo czujka nie zawsze zlapie, sa tez takie kurtynowe wylaczniki, ale to tez na niewiele sie zda jak dzieciak np wlozy lapy miedzy wypelnienie przesla za slupkiem, od strony ogoja bramy... z tego powodu u mnie brama jest bardzo czesto wysprzeglona, a nawet jak jest uzbrojona to otwieram dooiero jak stoje przy bramie

----------


## darsalam

> Ja mam 5 metrową bramę przesuwaną, która najeżdża na furtkę (zasłania ją podczas otwierania). W furtce jest dodatkowy kontaktron, który zabezpiecza przed uderzeniem w furtkę, gdyby ta była otwarta. W praktyce albo się wychodzi przez bramę albo przez furtkę, więc w używaniu to żaden problem. Wygoda z używania szerokiej przesuwanej bramy jest wielka.


Mam dokładnie taką sama sytuację ale nie mam jeszcze siłownika.Jaki model kontaktronu zastosowałeś?

----------


## sokratis

Zawsze stanowi to jakieś zabezpieczenie. Czasem myślę, że też nie wysprzęglę napędu by miał parę dni przerwy od pracy. Wydaje mi się to dobrym i dodatkowym sposobem konserwacji. Faktem jest, że czujnik przeszkód może nie zadziałać w tych wypadkach o których piszesz, ale w typowym scenariuszu zatrzymuje się na szczęście bez stawiania większego oporu.

----------


## beatagl

mam dwuskrzydłową bo nie miałam innego wyjścia (mały wjazd) teraz nie zamieniłabym jej za nic  :smile:

----------


## greghus

moim zdaniem dwuskrzydłowe są praktyczniejsze. Faktycznie jak jest mniejszy wjazd to takie rozwiązanie ma więcej plusów. NIe wiem czy to moja opinia, ale mam wrażenie, że siłowniki lepiej sobie radzą z bramami dwuskrzydłowymi.

----------


## Nasir

Panowie 
Prośba o pomoc.

Zamierzam kupić bramę przesuwną samonośną, najlepiej z furtką.

Światło bramy 4 m.

Jaką kwotę powinienem na to przeznaczyć aby zakupić bramę dobrej jakości?

Czy tego typu brama (ze względu na swoją wagę) powinna mieć sterowanie automatyczne?

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za komentarze.

----------


## ani.mozje

Ja bym wybrała przesuwną. Ale to już zależy, niektórzy wolą dwuskrzydłowe. Tutaj są fajne propozycje: http://www.homebook.pl/produkty/bramy-i-ogrodzenia . Przy przesuwnej bramie trzeba pamiętać o czujnikach ze względu na bezpieczeństwo. Warto się dobrze zastanowić.  :wink:

----------


## LuizaJ

Ja mam dwuskrzydłową, ale nie polecam. Jakbym jeszcze raz mogła wybrać to zdecydowałabym się na przesuwaną. W zimę trzeba odśnieżyć dość sporą powierzchnię. Dodam, że moja brama jest drewniana- przy takiej bramie istotna jest grubość desek, szpary/brak między deskami- niestety jak brama jest za lekka przy wietrznej pogodzie, brama ma problem aby się otworzyć, walczy z wiatrem i w konsekwencji silniczek ulega przegrzaniu.

----------

